# western hognose snake bite???



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

hi,

I have a crestie at the moment and was thinking about getting a western hognose snake or a corn snake and i was wondering about them biteing me! will it HURT!!!!!:gasp: and are they good pets?

kindest regards,

joe.g


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

a hognose is rear fanged venomous i have never owned one but if you did get bit you would just swell a little but dont take my word for it :2thumb:
and a corn snake bite is nothing i have been bit by a adult and i didnt feel it :2thumb:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Corn, wont hurt

Hognose, may not hurt at all, may have a severe reaction. Most likely though it will be nothing or you wil have some swelling and mild pain.


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

nooney165 said:


> a hognose is rear fanged venomous i have never owned one but if you did get bit you would just swell a little but dont take my word for it :2thumb:
> and a corn snake bite is nothing i have been bit by a adult and i didnt feel it :2thumb:



Having been envenomated by a hoggie it bloody hurts! lol took about three weeks for my pinky finger to be back to normal,


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

pandamonium said:


> Having been invenomated by a hoggie it bloody hurts! lol took about three weeks for my pinky finger to be back to normal,


 lol any pics


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

nooney165 said:


> lol any pics



I should have taken some but to be perfectly honest I was laughing too much  it was a lot earlier in the year and still sometimes aches a bit, didn't put me off though love my hoggies and got a FWC recently 

Glutton for punishment? possibly lol 

As for them making good pets, IMO the OP could probably use a little more experience before jumping in at the deep end :lol2:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hoggies are wonderful snakes, but not generally for a first snake if there is any chance you are going to be made nervous by their (often but not always) bluffing behaviour, as if you are nervous they will definately pick up on this. Read the sheet indicated for futher information and definately research further if you are still interested.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-care-sheets/577836-western-hognose-caresheet-links.html

However, my gut instinct tells me to head you towards a corn snake for your first snake - especially if you have any concerns about being bitten, as they are the least likely to hurt providing you don't snatch your hand away if they do bite.... 

Most snake bites are far less painful than that of a hamster as their teeth are generally smaller, however, the bigger the snake, the more it can squeeze when they bite - so bruising can occur with some of the bigger snake bites that contributes to the actual 'pain' of the bite.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

cheerz guys i think a corn snake! :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

check this hognose snake bite has pictures of a hoggie bite on a person.


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

Kalouda said:


> check this hognose snake bite has pictures of a hoggie bite on a person.


 by the looks of it he let it chew that why hes so swollen : victory:


----------



## Boon (Mar 28, 2010)

Hognoses are bluffers most of the time :lol2:.
They usually strike with their mouth shut so you won't get bit most of the time, however if you smell like a juicy mouse then they might chomp on you. They are also rear fanged venomous (it sounds bad but its about the strength of a very strong bee sting) so if you have allergic reactions I wouldn't advise just incase.


----------

